
Ask HN: What expenses do banks incur by accepting ACH transfers? - wolfteets
I can see that my bank charges $25 to accept 10 ACH transfers per month.<p>Stripe charges between $5 and $25 (maximum) per ACH transaction [1].<p>I&#x27;m curious, what costs do banks have to process a transaction, and what would determine their price?<p>This example is facetious, but Venmo is free and they deduct directly from my bank account too.<p>Is it just the costs of keeping their servers running, or it is some transactional expense, or liability, etc.?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.stripe.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;pricing-of-payment-methods-in-the-us
======
CountRushmore
See: [https://www.nacha.org/system/files/resources/Network-
Admin-F...](https://www.nacha.org/system/files/resources/Network-Admin-
Fees-2018.pdf)

Essentially $0.000185 per transaction ($18.50 per 100,000 transactions) + the
cost of maintaining their own infrastructure.

